# I Keep disconnecting from WoW!!!?



## Draco1212

I KEEP DISCONNECTING FROM WOW!!!?
Ok, I'm not understanding this... Every 1-2 minutes I disconnect from WoW and its so annoying I cant even play any more. But what im not understanding is when i hardwire the modem to my lil bros comp it works fine. its hard wired to mine and it keeps disconnecting. 

My comp is exactly the same EXCEPT
i have windows vista premium, he has basic
i have a dual core processor e7300, he has dual core but its something not as good as mine
i have 4g of ram, he has 3g or ram
i have 620g of harddrive space, he has 400 something

I ran mcafee virus scan and nothing had viruses
My computer is better than his WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!?! (btw i already reinstalled wow 3 times.)
-could it be windows vista premium vs basic?
btw already opened all of those ports (3724, 6112, 6881-6999) i dont know if i needed to but i did it anyways


----------



## RockmasteR

check if your firewall is blocking the game, maybe it's not allowing it to connect to the internet. if you have Mcafee Firewall or even Windows Firewall, add the game to the exception list.


----------



## vladimirb

Hey mate don't be pissed...
Look on WOW forum and you will find various threads about disconnecting while playing...
I have similar problems... I'm not disconnected as usual as you, but 2-3 night in a row I got disconnected in naxxramas while fighting bosses... well that is stressful hehe...
And not just me, 3-4 party members where disconnected and it happened randomly...

Maybe I am wrong, maybe you have some hardware or software issues, but as far as I know, it is Blizzard issue and they need to solve this problem as soon as possible...


----------

